# Goodbye to Coconut



## Juanelle (Jan 1, 2010)

For all you who love your babies, you will understand. Two weeks before Christmas, my husband and I were gone for the day. My children let Coconut, my beloved maltese, outside to do his business. We live way out from roads and in the woods. I normally let him out, and he comes to the door when finished. I usually keep a "motherly eye" out for him when he is outside. Apparently this day, he decided he needed to show his manly abilities. He took off with our large outside dogs and we think he met up with a female. The long of the short is, he didn't come back home. I searched that night and all the next day. Several of the neighbors were helping also, and one found him dead in the woods while searching for her two missing dogs. Don't know exactly what happened, and is probably best I don't know. It absolutely broke my heart. I cried for days. He went about everywhere with me and loved me unconditionally. Well, my sister -in -law thought she would be helpful and get me another indoor puppy, but couldn't afford a maltese. She got a 1/2 pom and 1/4 shiztu and 1/4poodle. I totally understand she was trying to help, and I am not trying to be ungrateful, but I LOVE maltese. They are just very sweet, easy to train, and very loving. Actually, this made me cry more knowing I would never get another maltese. This puppy is sweet, but doesn't seem to be trainable yet. He is 100% pure puppy too (chews, runs, plays, and potties everywhere, except on the pee pads or outside.) I truly don't know what to do with him. Wouldn't hurt my sis in laws feelings for anything, but he is a huge handful even with the children helping out.
Well, all is not gloom. My wonderful husband felt sorry for me,and I guess got tired of seeing me cry whenever I saw a white dog even if it was stuffed, so he found me a maltese puppy from a family who just raises a few litters every now and then. I know many of you frown on such things, but this is the ONLY way we could ever afford one right now. He is still wonderful to me. He is CKC registered instead of AKC, but he is 2.3 lbs of beautiful white fluff. He is 12 wks old, and is already spoiled to death in the short time I have had him. I will post pictures later. His name is Bentley.
Now, 2 inside puppies!!! Oh my!! Bentley is learning the potty basics quickly, but Zeke, the other puppy, still has a LONG way to go.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Maltese. I am guessing your Maltese was not neutered since you say you think he was after a female. I wish you the best of luck with your new puppies. I'm sure they'll keep you busy, and I hope you will consider having them neutered when the time comes. Enjoy your new pups.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

so sorry for your loss, hugs!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very sorry for you loss. Please consider using potty pads for the new little one. And if you do end up training to be an outside dog for potty, accompany him outside at all times. As you have learned very painfully, these little ones are so vunerable to the outdoors. They need constant supervision.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How sad, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear this news


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so sorry about ur loss thats just terrible... good luck w ur new pups , i would suggest u teach both of them to use the wee wee pad , lots of praise lots of treats. good luck


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

So very sorry for the loss of your Coconut.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of Coconut's passing . I am happy that your husband felt compassion for you and did the best he could. I can't wait to see pictures of sweet Bentley. :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I am very sorry for the loss of your Coconut.
How extremely tragic... 
And how nice that your arms are full again of puppy joy.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hurt just thinking what he must have gone through. Perhaps a fence will help with the new additions to your family or like others suggest, please accompany them when they go outside or even use wee-wee pads if you are okay with those. Good luck and may little Coconut rest in peace.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:grouphug: Hugs to you.. so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear of the loss of Coconut. Maltese think they are big dogs in such a small frame. He will never be forgotten by you.

Congratulations on your new puppy. You don't need to apologize for getting your puppy. Prices of Maltese that are AKC were pretty high, but with everything else the prices are way down. 

Charlie went home with a woman from Independence Missouri for a very low price. They are both very happy. 

Double the puppy fun!!!!! I know how you feel. The 2 puppies I have that are loose in my office area decided to have a hay day with a full box of Qtips. Every where a Qtip!!! I think they may be crated at night instead of their nice warm bed under the computer table.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry or your loss, I hope your heart can heal and your new pups will bring you joy.
We live in a rural area and w/ hawks,eagles and coyotes,you gotta watch them all the time.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh my that is so tragic and I am so sorry for your loss. I remember one of your first posts .....can't forget a special name like 'Coconut'. He was so young and this is such a sad thing to happen. I hope you find strength and that your heart may begin to heal.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost your little Coconut. I hope the new pup helps the pain. Outdoors is a big scary place for little dogs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Coconut. I hope the new pups will fill the emptiness in your heart.:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The loss of a pet is heart-breaking and the tragic loss of a pet is inconsolable. May God grant you an infinite portion of His grace.
w/loving thoughts.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh I am really very sorry to read about your loss


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

RIP little Coconut. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss....looking forward to seeing pictures of your new pups.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

_So sorry for the tragic loss of your sweet Coconut._


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sad to hear of your loss of Coconut  they leave such a hole in our hearts with their passing :grouphug:


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Grizz (Jan 1, 2011)

That is so sad. I'm sorry for your loss and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Enjoy your new pup


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i am so sorry to hear about the loss of sweet Coconut.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry about Coconut. That is like a knife in the heart isn't it? I am so glad you have two new babies to help ease the pain. Please be sure to post pictures of them as you can.


----------

